# W: FW Red Scorpions H:paypal UK



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

after any and all red scorpion stuff got paypal waiting would prefer UK due to postage but may be swayed if price is right


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 4 Shoulderpads, 1 Helmet and the Banner from the Libby + Honour Guard set.


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

> I have 4 Shoulderpads, 1 Helmet and the Banner from the Libby + Honour Guard set.


how much are you looking for?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the 5 man vanguard squad built and undercoated if your intressted?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

6 quid? No idea what FW stuff goes for second hand - specially parts of sets.


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

need 30 red scorp pads if anyones got some spare?


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

only need 12 more pads can anyone help??


----------

